# Long-term and chronic DR sufferer wanting to reach out to others.



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have been battling Derealization Disorder for approx 10 years. There have been times where I have been on top but the past few months I feel as though it has got on top of me. I have started a blog to document my journey and am hoping to reach out to as many sufferers of DRD, DPD or any other mental health disorder as possible

http://lblimboland.wordpress.com/


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi do you think in the next 10 years we will have a better understanding of Dp/Dr?


----------

